# Vincent Laforet "Clarifies" :)



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 16, 2010)

```
<p><strong>“Just to be clear…”

<span style="font-weight: normal;">Vincent Laforet has clarified a <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2010/08/there%E2%80%99s-a-big-announcement-coming-soon/" target="_self">post he made last week</a> about upcoming announcements.</span></strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="font-weight: normal;">“<em>…..they will have absolutely, unequivocally, NOTHING to do with Canon or a Canon product.</em>“</span></strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="font-weight: normal;">I’m sure he tests more than Canon gear, however. I have a hard time believing he’s not playing with some fun new Canon gear.</span></strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="font-weight: normal;"><em>Thanks Mitch</em></span></strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## spam (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Vincent Laforet \*

Why not just admit the mistake?


----------



## Freeze_XJ (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Vincent Laforet *

Because then he'd get the Canon reps angry. Perhaps even angry enough to cut him out of future preview playtime. Right now, he just plays dumb... "Guys, there's something important coming!" "Oh wait, i didn't say that. But it's still important " "Ok, it's not important, it's totally, completely nothing at all. Stop looking at me, i don't know anything *winks*". He can pretend to Canon that he didn't say anything, and we know something's coming. Both sides happy, right? (Canon is happy too, since we might not buy a RED in the meantime)

Besides, we already have an announcement for the end of the month, so something is definately coming. Combining 1 and 1, i'd guess it's something pro-ish.


----------



## Justin (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Vincent Laforet \*

I disagree. He loses credibility. If what he said did indeed anger Canon he will lose their future business anyway. And he loses the public because if what you say is true, he just lied to everyone. Lied. To. Everyone.


----------



## that1guy (Aug 17, 2010)

*Re: Vincent Laforet *

Now I am honestly more curious. How could something w/ iPads be bigger than either of his last two films for the camera releases? Must be crazy. I'm not saying that he is lying or that he slipped up...I'm more wondering 1) is it really going to be all that great and 2) if it is, what the heck is it?


----------



## MadButcher (Aug 17, 2010)

*Re: Vincent Laforet \*

The 'distance' in timeline between the announcement of a 1D and the 1Ds is a follows:
mark I: a year.
mark II: 7 months.
mark III: 6 months.

The announcement of the 1D mark IV is allready 10 months ago. 

p.s.
Maybe to do with the economic recession?


----------



## iblogulike (Aug 17, 2010)

*Re: Vincent Laforet \*

"I disagree. He loses credibility. If what he said did indeed anger Canon he will lose their future business anyway. And he loses the public because if what you say is true, he just lied to everyone. Lied. To. Everyone. "

Dude, cut the guy some slack. FYI, before leaving on his trip to Italy, Laforet was eagerly trying to get his hands on the new Redrock microRemote:

http://blog.vincentlaforet.com/2010/07/12/is-q-behind-this-james-bond-gadget-for-hddslrs/#comments

This is also very exciting and could have been what he was talking about. Yes, the 1D MKIV teaser video gets all us crazies wee wee'd up but in no way does it justify calling Laforet a liar.

I'm jacked up about thinking about the new microRemote. I hope he was referring to that. It looks sweet. And, a 1Ds MKIV would be nice.


----------



## Jan (Aug 17, 2010)

*Re: Vincent Laforet *



that1guy said:


> Now I am honestly more curious. How could something w/ iPads be bigger than either of his last two films for the camera releases? Must be crazy. I'm not saying that he is lying or that he slipped up...I'm more wondering 1) is it really going to be all that great and 2) if it is, what the heck is it?


If Canon announces something it's always great and revolutionary. Only the things Apple announces tend to be even greater and more revolutionary.


----------



## that1guy (Aug 17, 2010)

*Re: Vincent Laforet *



Jan said:


> that1guy said:
> 
> 
> > Now I am honestly more curious. How could something w/ iPads be bigger than either of his last two films for the camera releases? Must be crazy. I'm not saying that he is lying or that he slipped up...I'm more wondering 1) is it really going to be all that great and 2) if it is, what the heck is it?
> ...



I don't think it's an Apple announcement though (unless I misread)...I think it is him doing something with them. Just curious what he is doing with them that is better/bigger than the two films. 

I agree though, Apple do have fun announcements that I always look forward too...and I don't own a single Apple product!


----------



## Jan (Aug 17, 2010)

*Re: Vincent Laforet *



that1guy said:


> I agree though, Apple do have fun announcements that I always look forward too...and I don't own a single Apple product!


I was trying to be ironic... 
Every little thing Apple does seems to be a big thing...


----------



## that1guy (Aug 18, 2010)

*Re: Vincent Laforet *



Jan said:


> that1guy said:
> 
> 
> > I agree though, Apple do have fun announcements that I always look forward too...and I don't own a single Apple product!
> ...


 ;D


----------

